# Curved trestles changing elevation



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

This isn't large scale, but if you're lookin for trestle work, I've got it. Two more to go.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's ok, I've got 80'of trestle, plus an engine shed, to go... outdoors in the cool Az sun.... 

Nice trestles tho' and pink mountain majesty... 

John


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Now.... regardless of scale .... that took some serious skills and work ! 

Thanks for sharing. 

gg


----------

